# Ankündigung Auslauf SIMATIC HMI Produkte und  Information über die Nachfolge systeme



## IBFS

*Ich  kommentiere das folgende jetzt mal nur in soweit, dass in der Liste (zum  Glück?) die MobilePanels nicht dabei sind.    Grüße  Frank* 



Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

mit diesem Schreiben möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass unser Produktprogramm der SIMATIC HMI-Panels überarbeitet wurde.


Mit den neuen SIMATIC HMI Comfort Panels bieten wir innovative Nachfolger für unsere Touch Panels (TPs), Operator Panels (OPs) und Multi Panels (MPs) an. 
Informationen zu den SIMATIC HMI Comfort Panels finden Sie unter: http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...-panel/hmi-comfort-panels/Seiten/Default.aspx

Für einfache Anwendungen sind Bediengeräte mit Basisfunktionalität häufig ausreichend. Genau diesen Bedarf wollen wir mit unseren SIMATIC HMI Basic Panels abdecken.
Informationen  zu den SIMATIC HMI Basic Panels finden Sie unter: 
SIMATIC HMI Multi Panels, Panels, Micro Panels, TDs und Push Button Panels

Im Zuge dieser Innovationsbestrebungen werden die oben aufgeführten SIMATIC HMI-Produktreihen ab 1. Oktober 2012 schrittweise auslaufen. 

Der Auslauf wird 2 Jahre betragen. Das bedeutet, das wir bis zum 30. September 2014, die uneingeschränkte Verfügbarkeit von Neugeräten gewährleisten. Ferner garantieren wir die Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen für weitere 8 Jahre bis zum 30. September 2022. 

Nachfolgeprodukte sind die SIMATIC HMI Comfort Panels, Basic Panels und Key Panels, projektierbar mit SIMATIC TIA Portal WinCC. 

Die neuen SIMATIC HMI Comfort Panels und Basic Panels bietet Ihnen erhebliche Vorteile mit ihren brillanten Display, neuen Funktionen sowie der Verfügbarkeit über die nächsten Jahre und einer einfachen Migration. SIMATIC WinCC flexible-Projekte sind ohne Weiteres auf SIMATIC TIA Portal WinCC zu migrieren. Es gibt viele gute Gründe, möglichst schnell auf die neue Projektierungssoftware umzusteigen. Lassen Sie sich von SIMATIC WinCC mit dem Totally Integrated Automation Portal (TIA Portal) und den neuen SIMATIC HMI Panels überzeugen.



Nachstehend sind die betroffenen Produkte und die bevorzugten Nachfolgemodelle im Einzelnen aufgelistet:

- TD200   ----------------->                   KP300 Basic mono PN
- TD400C   ----------------->                   KP300 Basic mono PN
- OP 73micro   ----------------->             KP300 Basic mono PN
- OP 73      ----------------->                  KP300 Basic mono PN
- OP 77A    ----------------->                  KP400 Basic color PN
- TP 177micro    ----------------->           KTP600 Basic mono PN
- TP 177A   ----------------->                  KTP600 Basic mono PN
- OP 77B     ----------------->                KP400 Comfort
- TP 177B 4”  ----------------->               KTP400 Comfort
- TP 177B 6”  ----------------->              TP700 Comfort
- OP 177B   ----------------->                 KP700 Comfort
- TP 277    ----------------->                   TP700 Comfort
- OP 277    ----------------->                  KP700 Comfort
- MP 177    ----------------->                  TP700 Comfort
- MP277 8”   ----------------->                TP900 Comfort/KP900 Comfort
- MP277 10”   ----------------->              TP1200 Comfort/KP1200 Comfort
- MP 377 12”  ----------------->              TP1500 Comfort/KP1500 Comfort
- MP 377 15”   ----------------->             TP1900 Comfort
- MP 377 19”   ----------------->             TP2200 Comfort
- PP7       ----------------->                    KP8/F PN
- PP17     ----------------->                    KP32F PN


Wichtige Informationen, wie den Migrationsleitfaden, Beispielprojekte für die neuen Geräte und Einbau- & Inbetriebnahmehinweise, sind erhältlich unter :

Migrationsleitfaden: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/49752044

Beispielprojekte: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50599077

Geräte und Einbau- & Inbetriebnahmehinweise: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50039548


Bitte wenden Sie sich bei Rückfragen an Ihren zuständigen Vertriebsbeauftragten oder an unsere Fachberatung Tel. 0371-475-3060, E-Mail: fachberatung.aud.lpz.ost.rd@siemens.com.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx
​


----------



## Lipperlandstern

> Der Auslauf wird 2 Jahre betragen. Das bedeutet, das wir bis zum 30.  September 2014, die uneingeschränkte Verfügbarkeit von Neugeräten  gewährleisten.



Dann hab ich ja noch das ganze Jahr 2013 um mir a) andere Geräte zu suchen oder b) mich mit dem TIA-Portal anzufreunden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Ach du scheiße, hoffentlich wird TIA mit V12 endlich brauchbar :sm6:


----------



## SPSKILLER

Langsam wird's echt blöd...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Nunja. Ganz normal weiterhin mit Step7 programmieren, dann einen Schnittstellen-DB exportieren und diesen in einer ansonsten leeren Dummy-Station mit TIA verwenden.
Selbst über diesen Umweg ist man mit dem Programmieren sicher schneller als wenn man direkt in TIA rumpfriemelt, vor allem schont es die Nerven!


----------



## MSB

@Frank
Du hast dich doch hier eindeutig in der Rubrik geirrt, das gehört in die Rubrik "Fun zum Feierabend" ...

Naja, bliebe Siemens nur noch zu wünschen, dass deren Marktposition immer noch stark genug ist für so einen Schritt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Vor allen Dingen mit was die manches Panel ersetzen wollen.

Eines meiner Favoriten das OP73, das ist klein, robust und vor allen Dingen preiswert.
Dieses habe ich oft als Vorort-Bedienung, alternativ zu Hardwaretasten eingesetzt, wird
durch ein PN Panel ersetzt. Wie das funktionieren soll weiß selbst Siemens nicht. Dann
muß man zusätzlich zum Panel gleich noch die Ganze Infrastruktur ersetzen, Profibus in
Profinet tauschen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Kann es sein das dies die Rache von Siemens ist, das TIA nicht so gut bei den Kunden ankommt?


----------



## Blockmove

Tja irgendwie war das ja absehbar.
Hoffen wir halt mal, dass Siemens in 2 Jahren das TIA-Portal praxistauglich hinbringt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dies die Rache von Siemens ist, das TIA nicht so gut bei den Kunden ankommt?


Das glaube ich nicht, denn das würde ja bedeuten, das die sich bereits vor dem grandiosen Einbruch der Verkaufszahlen für Kundenbelange interessieren.


----------



## IBFS

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen mit was die manches Panel ersetzen wollen.
> 
> Eines meiner Favoriten das OP73, das ist klein, robust und vor allen Dingen preiswert.
> Dieses habe ich oft als Vorort-Bedienung, alternativ zu Hardwaretasten eingesetzt, wird
> durch ein PN Panel ersetzt. Wie das funktionieren soll weiß selbst Siemens nicht. Dann
> muß man zusätzlich zum Panel gleich noch die Ganze Infrastruktur ersetzen, Profibus in
> Profinet tauschen.



1. Das OP73 ist ein "Schrottpanel", welches nur leidlich das OP3 ersetzt hat. Außerdem hat das OP73 dieses sinnlose Doppel-Klick-ESC (es ist NICHT so, das ich jeden SIEMENS-Käse gutheiße nur weil SIEMENS drauf steht)   

2. Anstelle des OP73 verwende ich ab sofort ohnehin das KTP400 BASIS MONO (geht mit FLEX 2008!)

3. Die Abkündigung hat nur Auswirkungen auf neue Projekte, dann Ersatz gibt es bis 2022! Und wenn man sind bei EBAY auskennt, da gibt es jetzt noch OP7-OVP (natürlich für einen passenden Preis)

4. Wenn die Abkündigung ab 2017 liefe, das könnte ich eher als passend empfinden im Kontext eines bis dahin voll funktioniereden TIAs.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Das OP73 ist ein Panel der Spitzenklasse, hingegen ist das KTP400 der allergrößte Schrott,
oder funktioniert mittlerweile das Display. Vor allen Dingen sind sie wieder Lieferbar?

Kollegen haben versucht es im Serienbau einzusetzen, nachdem Siemens selber bemerkt hat
das dieses nichts taugen, haben sie versucht den Lieferanten für dieses Panel zu wechseln, da
Sie es ja nicht selber bauen. Für uns wurde das ein Riesen Problem da sie ein 3/4 Jahr nicht liefern
konnten. 


Jetzt kommst du...!


----------



## Perfektionist

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Eines meiner Favoriten das OP73, das ist klein, robust und vor allen Dingen preiswert.
> Dieses habe ich oft als Vorort-Bedienung, alternativ zu Hardwaretasten eingesetzt, wird
> durch ein PN Panel ersetzt. Wie das funktionieren soll weiß selbst Siemens nicht. Dann
> muß man zusätzlich zum Panel gleich noch die Ganze Infrastruktur ersetzen, Profibus in
> Profinet tauschen.


[weiser Spruch] Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, vergeht in der Zeit [/weiser Spruch]

also entschuldige mal, Helmut, als Ersatz für das OP3 taugte bereits das OP73 auch nichts. Das war doch abzusehen, dass das OP73 in die Versenkung geht.


----------



## winnman

Da werd ich bei uns mal schauen, ob ich in den nächsten 1 2 JAhren noch ein paar Kröten bekomme um mir so ca. 10 TP 177B auf Vorrat zu legen.

Haben davon jede Menge im Einsatz und will die nicht migrieren, . . .

Was denkt sich S dabei!

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass TIA in den nächsten 5 Jahren brauchbar wird.


----------



## MSB

Perfektionist schrieb:


> [weiser Spruch] Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, vergeht in der Zeit [/weiser Spruch]


Jetzt wäre nur noch die Defintition notwendig ob du damit auf Helmut oder auf Siemens anspielst,
im Moment halte ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sich Siemens mit dem Schritt in Teilen selbst abschießt für größer.

Die ComfortPanel wären ja vielleicht ganz nett ... wenn man sie mit Flex projektieren könnte ... :sm23:


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Den Schuh zieh ich mir nicht an....
Ich habe weit über 100 OP73 verbaut und einige KTP400 wieder rausgeschmissen, weil
Sie unbrauchbar waren, ich hab Sie eingebaut um mit der Zeit zu gehen. Der Versuch hat
leider nur Geld und Zeit gekostet.


----------



## dennisbz

Ganz blöd für uns: 
Eigentlich jede unserer Anlage (wir sind Maschinenbauer) hat min. eine T-CPU. Daher benötigen wir S7Tconfig um die Motion-Geschichten zu erstellen und die Antriebe zu parametrieren. S7Tconfig setzt Step7 5.5 voraus. Und die neuen Panels V11 (oder was auch immer) ... 
Bin mal gespannt wie das gelöst werden soll ...


----------



## dennisbz

Bzw. im Migrationsleitfaden habe ich gerade gelesen, dass die Panels der Comforline mit WinCC zu projektieren sind. ?
Na ja, ich glaube nach Möglichkeit ist hier erst mal "schauen wies sich entwickelt" angesagt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

dennisbz schrieb:


> Ganz blöd für uns:
> Eigentlich jede unserer Anlage (wir sind Maschinenbauer) hat min. eine T-CPU. Daher benötigen wir S7Tconfig um die Motion-Geschichten zu erstellen und die Antriebe zu parametrieren. S7Tconfig setzt Step7 5.5 voraus. Und die neuen Panels V11 (oder was auch immer) ...
> Bin mal gespannt wie das gelöst werden soll ...



Genau das ist echt übel, ich wollte bei einen neuen Entwicklungsprojekt auch auf neue Techniken setzen, 
um nicht in 1 Jahr wieder von vorne anzufangen. 

Wunsch wäre gewesen:

TIA
Comfort Panel
Profinet
T-F-CPU
S120

Es geht nicht zusammen, also muß man auf den aktuellen [alten] stand zurückgreifen und 
wundert sich das in der Endwicklungsphase ein Teil abgekündigt wird und muß es dann seinen
Chef erklären das man noch mal von vorne anfangen muß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

dennisbz schrieb:


> Bzw. im Migrationsleitfaden habe ich gerade gelesen, dass die Panels der Comforline mit WinCC zu projektieren sind. ?
> Na ja, ich glaube nach Möglichkeit ist hier erst mal "schauen wies sich entwickelt" angesagt.



Das ist nicht richtig, die einzigen Comfort Möglichkeit mit WinCCflexibel gehen nur Nano Panel PCs mit
flexibel RT alles andere geht nur mit TIA.


----------



## dennisbz

Versteh ich nicht ganz bzw. jetzt dann gar nichts mehr:


----------



## dennisbz

Rostiger Nagel, weiß du, wie dies beim Scout gelöst ist / werden soll? Müsste ja eigentlich gleich sein, denn auch dieser setzt 5.5 voraus. Immerhin ne gute Nachricht ... wir sind nicht allein


----------



## madvario

Man kann ja auch seine Hardware über step7 v5.5 programmieren und die neue Panelgeneration über tia.
Hab ich selbst gerade gemacht:
S7 314 mit ibh net S7++
Über Ethernet am tp 700 Komfort.

Geht einwandfrei, auch wenn's nicht so schön ist, mehrere Versionen zu nutzen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rostiger Nagel

dennisbz schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht ganz bzw. jetzt dann gar nichts mehr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18348



Mit WinCC ist der HMi Teil von TIA gemeint und es besteht eine Immigrationsmöglichgeit von flexibel Projekten.




dennisbz schrieb:


> Rostiger Nagel, weiß du, wie dies beim Scout gelöst ist / werden soll? Müsste ja eigentlich gleich sein, denn auch dieser setzt 5.5 voraus. Immerhin ne gute Nachricht ... wir sind nicht allein



Der nächste streif an Horizont ist das Scout als 64Bit Version gibt und somit nicht [bei mir] in einer VM
verbannt werden muß. Vielleicht kommt auch was in die V12 von TIA, aber das weiß nur Siemens. 

 



madvario schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch seine Hardware über step7 v5.5 programmieren und die neue Panelgeneration über tia.
> Hab ich selbst gerade gemacht:
> S7 314 mit ibh net S7++
> Über Ethernet am tp 700 Komfort.
> 
> Geht einwandfrei, auch wenn's nicht so schön ist, mehrere Versionen zu nutzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Das stell ich mir schrecklich vor, wird das Step 7 Projekt in TIA intrigiert bearbeitet wie
bei flexibel oder ist beides Autark?


----------



## Perfektionist

MSB schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre nur noch die Defintition notwendig ob du damit auf Helmut oder auf Siemens anspielst,
> im Moment halte ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sich Siemens mit dem Schritt in Teilen selbst abschießt für größer.
> 
> Die ComfortPanel wären ja vielleicht ganz nett ... wenn man sie mit Flex projektieren könnte ... :sm23:


Siemens hängt hinterher (hinter wem eigentlich?), die Kunden (zumindest die, die ich hier in diesem Forum wahr nehme) mit der Ablehnung von V11 noch mehr.

Da ich nur sehr kurz (fünf Jahre) mit S5 gearbeitet habe und eigentlich in die Automatisierung mit S7 hereingewachsen bin, stellt für mich V11 einen (wenn auch kleinen) Fortschritt in die richtige Richtung dar.


----------



## Perfektionist

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Den Schuh zieh ich mir nicht an....
> Ich habe weit über 100 OP73 verbaut und einige KTP400 wieder rausgeschmissen, weil
> Sie unbrauchbar waren, ich hab Sie eingebaut um mit der Zeit zu gehen. Der Versuch hat
> leider nur Geld und Zeit gekostet.


und warum hast Du die Fehler des KTP400 nicht Siemens aufs Auge gedrückt?


----------



## M-Ott

Hat denn irgendjemand etwas anderes erwartet?
Mir stellt sich allmählich die Frage, ob ich, wenn ich mich tatsächlich in eine andere Programmieroberfläche komplett neu einlernen muss, nicht gleich eine ganz andere wähle.


----------



## Ralle

@all
Es war ja absehbar und ein logischer Schritt von Siemens, dass die versuchen, ihre Kunden auf das neue TIA V11 zu zwingen. Schon, dass die neuen Panels nur mit TIA programmierbar waren zeigte das und die Abkündigung der alten war klar zu erwarten. Kunden wie Perfektionist machen denen das Spielchen leicht, ich persönlich habe vor zwei Wochen einen Kollegen getroffen, kleine Firma, erstmalig TIA eingesetzt, die sind fast Pleite gegangen, weil die Technik nicht richtig wollte, so seine Aussage. Bei kleinen Firmen darf so etwas nicht schief gehen, die haben nicht das fette Polster wie größere Maschinenbauer. Deshalb würde ich derzeit keine TIA produktiv einsetzen. Ich mache gerade eine neue Konzeption und würde das schon wegen der Perspektiven lieber auf TIA machen, um es nicht in zwei Jahren wieder umstricken zu müssen, aber da TIA einfach unprofessionell gemacht ist, will es kein, wirklich KEIN Kunde von uns auf Produktivsystemen haben. Die müssen zum Schluß mit ihren Maschinen Geld verdienen und Produkte liefern. Vielen hier und vor Allem bei Siemens scheint nicht wirklich klar zu sein, das wir die Maschinen nicht zum Selbstzweck programmieren.

@Rostiger Nagel
Ich hatte die T-CPU noch mit Version 1.0, lief ganz gut die Anlage, aber jedesmal wenn ich da ran mußte die Angst, ob ich wieder alles richtig für die T-CPU umgestellt hatte (Starter deinstallieren, T-Config installieren usw. ). Mit einer neuen T-Config mußte man migrieren, wehe das klappte nicht oder sie CPU war zu alt. Wir haben dann lieber wieder auf konventionelle Antriebe, also Servoregler mit Profibus/Profinet gesetzt, da ist man allemal flexibel. Ich würde mit das an eurer Stelle genau überlegen, dann lieber keine Hardware-SPS mehr, sondern IPC, die sind rasend schnell, Visu kann man als Runtime gleich draufinstallieren, SmartClient zur Anzeige, Servos per Profinet, das geht eine ganze Menge.

@Perfektionist
Mag sein, dass ich von Gestern bin, aber ich laß mich nicht so von Siemens verarschen wie du und da bleibe ich dann doch lieber einer von Gestern.


----------



## Ralle

M-Ott schrieb:


> Hat denn irgendjemand etwas anderes erwartet?
> Mir stellt sich allmählich die Frage, ob ich, wenn ich mich tatsächlich in eine andere Programmieroberfläche komplett neu einlernen muss, nicht gleich eine ganz andere wähle.



Na ja, ich hab auch Beckhoff schon programmiert, aber ich komm halt aus der Siemens-Ecke und kenn mich mit der Siemens-SPS einfach am besten aus.


----------



## M-Ott

@Ralle
Ich komme auch aus der Siemens-Ecke. Bisher ist und war auch die extrem hohe Durchgängigkeit immer ein Argument. Alle S7-CPU lassen sich problemlos mit der aktuellen STEP7 5.x porgrammieren. Klar, dass bei TIA irgendwo ein Bruch gemacht werden musste.

Ansonsten bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung: Ich würde gerne auf TIA setzen, bietet es doch viele gute Ansätze und gute Perspektiven. Ich sehe viel Potential in der 1200er-Serie und die neuen Panels sehen echt klasse aus, aber leider ist mit TIA zur Zeit noch kein vernünftiges Arbeiten möglich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Perfektionist schrieb:


> und warum hast Du die Fehler des KTP400 nicht Siemens aufs Auge gedrückt?



Haben wir doch oder glaubst du wir hätten etwas zu verschenken?

Aber davon sind KTP400 Mono nicht gut geworden, Siemens musste erst
mal einen neuen Lieferanten suchen.


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> und warum hast Du die Fehler des KTP400 nicht Siemens aufs Auge gedrückt?



Denkst im Ernst, Siemens macht sich einen Kopf, wenn ein Kunde mit deren Produkte aufschnappt?
Wir haben das Glück, dass wir gross und wichtig für BigS sind, da kann man eher Hilfe erwarten.
Wenn ein Projekt schiefläuft, wird das bei uns abgeschrieben, doch wenn ein Selbstständiger auf die Nase fällt, kann das schnell das Ende bedeuten.

TIA kann, muss aber nicht sein.
Und solange es PCS7 und NC gibt, bleibt uns Step7 Klassik auf absehbare Zeit erhalten.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber davon sind KTP400 Mono nicht gut geworden, Siemens musste erst
> mal einen neuen Lieferanten suchen.


also lag es nicht an TIA V11, oder? Du machst also einen Mercedes schlecht, wegen des Becker-Radios und findest VW gut wegen des verbauten Grundig? entschuldige bitte diesen Vergleich, aber so kommt mir das vor...


----------



## Perfektionist

Ralle schrieb:


> Kunden wie Perfektionist machen denen das Spielchen leicht, ich persönlich habe vor zwei Wochen einen Kollegen getroffen, kleine Firma, erstmalig TIA eingesetzt, die sind fast Pleite gegangen, weil die Technik nicht richtig wollte, so seine Aussage.
> 
> ...
> 
> @Perfektionist
> Mag sein, dass ich von Gestern bin, aber ich laß mich nicht so von Siemens verarschen wie du und da bleibe ich dann doch lieber einer von Gestern.


Dass die Technik nicht so will, wie sie soll, kann Dir bei jeder Neuerung passieren. Ich denke, der "böse" BigS mit seiner "Verarsche" kann und will uns davor bewaren, im vorgestern stecken zu bleiben.


----------



## Perfektionist

bike schrieb:


> Denkst im Ernst, Siemens macht sich einen Kopf, wenn ein Kunde mit deren Produkte aufschnappt?
> Wir haben das Glück, dass wir gross und wichtig für BigS sind, da kann man eher Hilfe erwarten.
> Wenn ein Projekt schiefläuft, wird das bei uns abgeschrieben, doch wenn ein Selbstständiger auf die Nase fällt, kann das schnell das Ende bedeuten.
> 
> TIA kann, muss aber nicht sein.
> Und solange es PCS7 und NC gibt, bleibt uns Step7 Klassik auf absehbare Zeit erhalten.
> 
> 
> bike


Wenn ihr groß genug seid, auch mal auf die Nase fallen zu können, dann ist das doch ein guter Grund, trotz aller Unkenrufe es mal mit TIA V11 zu versuchen?

Ich bin klein genug, mit der Funktionalität von TIA (NACHWEISLICH!!!) zurecht zu kommen. Nur die großen Kunden nicht


----------



## Aventinus

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wenn ihr groß genug seid, auch mal auf die Nase fallen zu können, dann ist das doch ein guter Grund, trotz aller Unkenrufe es mal mit TIA V11 zu versuchen?



Nur weil Bike´s Unternehmen groß ist sollen die Geld anzünden? 

 So blöd kann doch kein Mensch sein!


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Perfektionist schrieb:


> also lag es nicht an TIA V11, oder? Du machst also einen Mercedes schlecht, wegen des Becker-Radios und findest VW gut wegen des verbauten Grundig? entschuldige bitte diesen Vergleich, aber so kommt mir das vor...



ähm....bist du jetzt in irgendeinen anderen Thema oder hast du nur einfach den Faden verloren?

Noch einmal für dich, bitte konzentriere dich!


Ich habe mich darüber aufgeregt das Siemens Bediengeräte abkündigt,
dabei ist auch das OP73, dieses soll durch das KTP400 PN Mono ersetzt werden.
Der Frank schrieb dann das OP73 nichts taugt und er dafür das KPT400 PN Mono 
nutzen wird. 
Darauf habe ich von unserer Erfahrung mit diesen Panel berichtet, das dieses auch
mit Vorsicht zu genießen sei. Uns ist bei den ganzen Vorgang zu Ohren gekommen
das Siemens dieses KTP400 PN Mono gar nicht selber baut und selber festgestellt
hat das es doch wohl Schrott ist und hat sich von seinen Lieferanten getrennt.​

Uns ist es *Scheißegal* wo Siemens seine Produkte bauen lässt, wenn Siemens
drauf steht haben die dafür gerade zu stehen, wenn sie es in den EU Raum verbringen,
das ist geltendes Recht. 

Das ganze hatte jetzt nichts mit TIA zu tun....hast du es?


----------



## bike

Perfektionist schrieb:


> also lag es nicht an TIA V11, oder? Du machst also einen Mercedes schlecht, wegen des Becker-Radios und findest VW gut wegen des verbauten Grundig? entschuldige bitte diesen Vergleich, aber so kommt mir das vor...



Eigentlich nicht.
Es ist ein Produkt, das von BigS mit TIA eingeführt wurde.
Also du gehst wegen deinem Autoradio nicht zum Autohersteller, sondern zum Hersteller des Radio?

Gut zu wissen.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Ralle schrieb:


> @Rostiger Nagel
> Ich hatte die T-CPU noch mit Version 1.0, lief ganz gut die Anlage, aber jedesmal wenn ich da ran mußte die Angst, ob ich wieder alles richtig für die T-CPU umgestellt hatte (Starter deinstallieren, T-Config installieren usw. ). Mit einer neuen T-Config mußte man migrieren, wehe das klappte nicht oder sie CPU war zu alt. Wir haben dann lieber wieder auf konventionelle Antriebe, also Servoregler mit Profibus/Profinet gesetzt, da ist man allemal flexibel. Ich würde mit das an eurer Stelle genau überlegen, dann lieber keine Hardware-SPS mehr, sondern IPC, die sind rasend schnell, Visu kann man als Runtime gleich draufinstallieren, SmartClient zur Anzeige, Servos per Profinet, das geht eine ganze Menge.



Der PC war meine erste wahl noch vor der T-CPU und Siemens hat sogar eine T-Biblothek für den PC in der
Schublade. Leider wird diese nicht verbreitet werden da sie den Motion Leuten in die Quere kommt.
So etwas selber zu erstellen sprengt für uns ein wenig den Rahmen. Ansonsten setze ich fast nur noch PCs
ein, normale Steuerungen muss dann der LiLaStern für mich verarzten 
Neuerdings soll ja in den neueren CPUs die zur Drives kommen sollen, etwas mehr auf Motion gesetzt werden.
Schauen wir mal was da auf uns zu kommt. 



Ralle schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass ich von Gestern bin, aber ich laß mich nicht so von Siemens verarschen wie du und da bleibe ich dann doch lieber einer von Gestern.



Im Bezug auf TIA gebe ich dir ganz recht, wir Arbeiten ja [leider] damit, im Gegensatz zum perfekten haben 
wir also auch praktische Erfahrung. Unsere Feststellung gleicht deiner Aussage, ein kleines Unternehmen 
das kein Polster hat kann die Verwendung von TIA teuer zu stehen kommen.


----------



## Perfektionist

Aventinus schrieb:


> Nur weil Bike´s Unternehmen groß ist sollen die Geld anzünden?


Wer nichts riskiert, der nichts verliert. Oder auch nichts gewinnt.


----------



## Perfektionist

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ganze hatte jetzt nichts mit TIA zu tun....hast du es?


Hast Du Deinen Beitrag Post #3 gelesen?


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße, hoffentlich wird TIA mit V12 endlich brauchbar


----------



## Perfektionist

bike schrieb:


> Also du gehst wegen deinem Autoradio nicht zum Autohersteller, sondern zum Hersteller des Radio?
> 
> Gut zu wissen.


welche Radios in welchen Autos verbaut sind, weiß ich von Leuten, die das tatsächlich so handhaben 

Dass sich Siemens darauf zurückzieht, seinem Lieferanten die Schuld an schlechten Geräten zu geben, ist der eigentliche Skandal. Wenn man das Skandal nennen soll oder darf.

In dem Bereich, in dem ich arbeite, kann ich übrigens auch nicht alle meine Versprechungen und Erwartungen des Kunden erfüllen. Warum sollte ich von BigS erwarten, dass alles immer und jederzeit funktioniert? Klar kann ich mich drüber ärgern, aber Ärger macht mir doch nur die Nerven kaputt - dann doch einfach eine Ausweichlösung suchen. Also Becker-Radio raus und irgend ein Teil von Aldi rein, und gut ist. Ist der Grund, warum ich kein fest verbautes Navi im Auto hab...


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wer nichts riskiert, der nichts verliert. Oder auch nichts gewinnt.




Das mag ja in deiner kleinen Welt funktionieren, ich weiß ja nicht ob du es schon einmal gezwungen warst
nur Europaweit etwas austauschen mustest, weil das Zugekaufte Produkt fehlerhaft war, ich habe das schon
öfter mit unterschiedlichen Herstellern gehabt. Als Kleines Beispiel, war es bei uns das MP277-8" das sich von
selber in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst hat. Das ist schon teuer wenn du nur in Deutschland hinter herfahren 
musst. So etwas trifft auch Software zu, wie im fall TIA, dort gibt es auch noch Probleme die Wartung bei einen 
Kunden schwer machen. Aber Spiel du nur ruhig weiter, ist ja nicht dein Geld...!




Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hast Du Deinen Beitrag Post #3 gelesen?



Ich hab doch geschrieben konzentriere dich. Der Beitrag #3 war nicht auf das Problemm mit dem
KTP 400 bezogen. Du solltest Beiträge nicht Wild durcheinander Würfeln, das verwirrt dich nur!


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich von BigS erwarten, dass alles immer und jederzeit funktioniert? Klar kann ich mich drüber ärgern, aber Ärger macht mir doch nur die Nerven kaputt - dann doch einfach eine Ausweichlösung suchen. Also Becker-Radio raus und irgend ein Teil von Aldi rein, und gut ist. Ist der Grund, warum ich kein fest verbautes Navi im Auto hab...



Das scheint im Privaten Bereich wunderbar zu funktionieren, aber nicht im Maschinbau.


----------



## Ralle

@Perfektionist,

ich weiß nicht was du so tust, aber wir alle hier bezahlen viel Geld an Siemens; für deren Produkte, für den Softwareupdateservicevertrag usw. Dafür auch eine Leistung zu verlangen, die einem solchen Konzern würdig ist, ist nur Recht und Billig! Seine Kunden als Betatester zu mißbrauchen, deren Kritik aber zu ignorieren und durch geschicktes Abkündigen von Produkten einen Umstieg, den keiner will, zu erzwingen, das ist wirklich eine Schande.

Aber wie gesagt, Lobhudler gibts ja genug, bis sie auch auf die Schn... fallen, dann will ich dein Lied hören...


----------



## Perfektionist

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich hab doch geschrieben konzentriere dich. Der Beitrag #3 war nicht auf das Problemm mit dem
> KTP 400 bezogen. Du solltest Beiträge nicht Wild durcheinander Würfeln, das verwirrt dich nur!


Dann lob halt weiter das alte, am besten Protool und OP3. in zehn Jahren lobst Du dann KTP400 und V15.5, und meckerst immer noch über alles neue, das son neues Scheiss-Gelump ist, das nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Ich mag mein IPhone auch nicht - beschäftigt mich auch nur unnötig. Ich brauchte auch nur ein Telefon, was soll ich mit ICloud, Apps, trallala? Kostet doch nur Zeit, mich damit zu befassen.

Und wenns dann doch was nutzt? dann kommt der Punkt, wo ich mich frage, warum ich mich nicht damit befasst habe, wie doof ich war, neue Möglichkeiten zu ignorieren.


PS: gut es gibt da noch einen gewichtigen Unterschied zwischen uns: anscheinend werden andere gezwungen, mit dem neuen arbeiten zu müssen, ich sehe das neue und seine Vorteile, und darf es nicht nutzen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

@perfekter
TIA ist noch nicht so weit und unter der Hand haben mir das schon einige Siemens Mitarbeiter gesagt.



> Warten Sie noch bis V12, jetzt läuft das ganze noch nicht rund.



Ich will es einsetzen und wir tun es auch bei uns im Betrieb, aber mit großen Schwierigkeiten,
also bin ich Vorsichtig. Ich habe auf der Arbeit genug zu tun, da möchte ich mich auf die mir
gestellten Aufgaben konzentrieren und nicht auf eine *fast* fertigen Software mit Macken. 
Es mag ja sein das es für deine Aufgabe oder dein Projekt ganz wunderbar funktioniert, aber das
muß nicht heißen das es auch bei anderen so ist. Vielleicht haben wir ganz andere Anforderungen. 

Unterstellen nur weil wir Kritik üben, alle anderen außer du sind Altmodisch der noch kein Projekt 
mit TIA ausgeliefert hat empfinde ich schon ein wenig frech.

Ich sehe auch die Vorteile im TIA, aber die Software ist 1,5 Jahren nach auslieferung noch nicht fertig
wir werden jetzt allmählich dazu gezwungen Sie zu nutzen. Siemens ist doch erstmal in der bringepflicht.


----------



## Perfektionist

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Unterstellen nur weil wir Kritik üben, alle anderen außer du sind Altmodisch der noch kein Projekt
> mit TIA ausgeliefert hat empfinde ich schon ein wenig frech.


Mir erscheint die Kritik, die ich hier im Forum lese, bisweilen recht unsachlich.

Was die Anforderungen anbetrifft: ja, meine Anforderungen deckt V11 ab.

Mit Macken an Soft- und Hardware hab ich ständig zu kämpfen - auch bei Classic noch. Die alten Macken der alten Software sind nun wohlbekannt - die stressen nun nicht mehr. Und die Macken von V11 werden bei V12 nur zur Hälfte ausgeschliffen sein - für mich ist V11 bereits brauchbar und eine Verbesserung gegenüber Classic.

...übrigens: Classic war in meinen Augen erst in der Version 5.3 fertig, davor haperte es mit der symbolischen Programmierung noch und Protool musste, glaube ich, auch erstmal Stand 5 erreichen, bevor mit symbolischer Variablenanbindung was vernünftig ging, davor war zwar symbolische Auswahl möglich, das HMIES von PT hat aber nachträgliche Verschiebungen nicht mitgemacht


----------



## bike

Aber man konnte schon ab Version 2.1 bei Step7 sinnvoll programmieren, ohne solche Probleme wie bei TIA jetzt noch.
Und wenn Symbolik nicht perfekt war, wer hat es denn zu Beginn so echt vermisst? 

Schön dass es einen gibt, der froh und glücklich mit TIA 11 ist 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Die Kritik ist ja auch nicht nur wegen TIA sondern eher an Siemens wie Sie mit uns Kunden umgeht. 
Nach den Erfahrungen die Siemens bei der Endwicklungen alter Produkte gemacht haben, hätten Sie
daraus lernen können und das neue Produkt anders angehen können, sind Sie sogar aber mit dem
selben Ergebnis. 

Mann muß ja mal ehrlich sein Step 7 und Flexibel laufen jetzt noch nicht so lange wirklich gut, nachdem
dieses Ziel erreicht wurde, kommt TIA und das ganze geht von vorne los. Ich finde das ist eine Zumutung. 

Aber mit V12 wird alles besser bestimmt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Ich bin natürlich offen für Verbesserungen. Ich bin aber auch gezwungen, effektiv zu arbeiten. An TIA mußte ich bis jetzt zum Glück noch keine Zeit verschwenden, und ich habe es auch noch lange nicht vor, habe die Flexibleschlappe noch nicht vergessen. Natürlich wird irgendwann der Zeitpunkt kommen, keine Frage. Wer darüber perfekter denkt, dem sei's gegönnt.

Zu den Panels. Es gibt ja zahlreiche Touchpanels verschiedener Hersteller am Markt. Auf welchen läßt sich denn nachweislich Flexible RT installieren? Welche eignen sich als Ersatz für z.Bsp. ein OP177B? Den Ausschnitt etwas zu vergrößern sollte in den meisten Fällen kein Problem darstellen. Die wichtigsten Tasten durch Schaltflächen zu ersetzen, ist auch kein großes Ding. Wir sind doch nicht auf einen einzigen Hersteller bzw. Zwischenhändler angewiesen?

Wir sollten mal eine Liste mit alternativen Panels aufstellen, auf denen Flexble RT lauffähig ist.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel

oder gleich auf einen anderen Software Hersteller umsteigen, die RT von flexibel lohnt
sich ja erst bei großen Projekten und wird nur auf PCs lauffähig sein. Wenn man zb an
VisiWin von Inosoft denkt, die können auch CE Geräte bedienen und haben als Projekt-
tierungswerkzeug .Net mit als seinen Möglichkeiten im Hintergrund.


----------



## Perfektionist

bike schrieb:


> Und wenn Symbolik nicht perfekt war, wer hat es denn zu Beginn so echt vermisst?


ich, noch bevor ich S7 angefasst hatte, fand ich das eine Zumutung, nicht richtig symbolisch auf meine Operanden zugreifen zu können. Viele haben damals bei S5 schlicht als Symbol den Text des Absolutoperanden eingetragen, das Symbol, naja, Erläuterung, stand dann im Kommentar. Ich kenne jemanden, der macht das bei S7 heute noch so  nur die IDB-Variablen werden vernünftig benannt, will heissen: sind nicht nach ihrer Adresse im IDB benannt. Immerhin hat der Mann es geschafft, zu lernen, was ein S7-FB ist. Natürlich hat er erstmal geheult, als ihm die PB weggenommen wurden, plötzlich da was ungewohntes mit Temp-Variablen auftauchte, und dann auch noch der FB, der plötzlich anders funktionierte, als die FB seither.




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Kritik ist ja auch nicht nur wegen TIA sondern eher an Siemens wie Sie mit uns Kunden umgeht.
> Nach den Erfahrungen die Siemens bei der Endwicklungen alter Produkte gemacht haben, hätten Sie
> daraus lernen können und das neue Produkt anders angehen können, sind Sie sogar aber mit dem
> selben Ergebnis.


was hättest Du anders gemacht, wenn Du vor einem leeren Blatt gesessen wärst, angesichts des bestehenden. Ich finde die Überleitung nach TIA V11 weich und gelungen, die Barrieren, von S5 zu S7 zu finden, fand ich wesentlich höher. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, zu behaupten, wer TIA neu lernt, kann auch Classic. Das würde ich bei einem Rückschritt von S7 zu S5 anders sehen.
...und woraus hätten sie lernen sollen? aus dem Gemecker hier?
Ich hab mich mit dem Support auseinandergesetzt, denen gesagt, wie ich es denn gern hätte...

Beispiel Protool: da hab ich mich drüber beschwert, dass, wenn sich was in der Adressierung verschiebt, ich jedesmal neu die Variablen anbinden muss. Ich hab Siemens vorgeschlagen, einen interaktiven Dialog zur Wiederanbindung der Variablen zu machen. Und was kam? genau ... mein Wunsch wurde erhört.

Beispiel Menüführung in Flex: da hab ich mich drüber beschwert, dass das bei den Textgerätenachfolgern nicht recht was taugt. Was tat Siemens? ...ignorieren. Was tu ich heute? endlich das Vernünftigste von der Welt: die Touchgeräte annehmen, weil das Tastenzeugs sowas von out-of-date ist. Das ging soweit, dass ich an einem OP277 eine externe Tastatur und Maus angeschlossen habe, um vernünftig damit arbeiten zu können. Weil die Grafikoberflächen einfach prädestiniert für Touch-Bedienung sind.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mann muß ja mal ehrlich sein Step 7 und Flexibel laufen jetzt noch nicht so lange wirklich gut, nachdem
> dieses Ziel erreicht wurde, kommt TIA und das ganze geht von vorne los. Ich finde das ist eine Zumutung.


S7 lief schon lange gut, den Schlag ins Gesicht habe ich mit Flex2004/2005 gespürt Und 2007 wurde auch erst mit dem letzen HF einigermaßen brauchbar. Dass mit TIA/V11 sich das ganze wiederholt, diesen Eindruck kann ich für meinen Teil nicht bestätigen. Flex V11 (zumindest die Version, die ich nutze, also Advanced) läuft so gut, wie 2008. Für meine Anforderungen, die ich daran habe, natürlich.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber mit V12 wird alles besser bestimmt


ja, das dachte ich bei Flex 2004 auch. Und verstehe durchaus Deinen Smiley.

Aber ganz egal, ob ich bei V11, V12 oder V13 zusteige, immer wird es etwas geben, das nicht funktioniert, oder eben nur nicht wie gewohnt funktioniert. Aber muss ich dann wegen Oberflächlichkeiten das Produkt angreifen (z.B. "Augenkrebs")? Da red ich doch lieber ganz entspannt mit einem SUS-Menschen (zugegeben, es ist Glückssache, mal den richtigen in der Leitung zu haben) und sag dem, wie man es anders machen könnte.

Ich bin ja sehr gespannt, was sich hinter dem Stichwort "optimierte Datenablage" verbirgt. Vielleicht funktionierts noch nicht richtig, aber den Weg dahin habe ich in diesem Forum bereits einmal skizziert (ich suche vergeblich den Beitrag, war der vielleicht im Siemens-Forum?).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Also, bei Flexible würde ich aus heutiger Sicht schon ganz gerne bleiben. Ich nutze einige Funktionen, die mir bei einem anderen System wahrscheinlich arg fehlen werden. Die kleinste RT mit 128PT kostet 400,-€ Listenpreis. Die nächst größere mit 512PT kostet schon 1300,-€. Naja, billiger wird's so gesehen vielleicht nicht. Es gibt doch Panels z.Bsp. von VISAM, auf denen WinXP embedded werkelt, ist ja im Prinzip dann schon so etwas wie ein kleiner PC. Flexible sollte auf so einem System eigentlich laufen können. Mich interessiert, ob so etwas schon einmal jemand getestet hat, und mit genau welchen Versionen (Windows /Flexible)?


----------



## dennisbz

> Wir sollten mal eine Liste mit alternativen Panels aufstellen, auf denen Flexble RT lauffähig ist.


Definitiv eine gute Idee - 
Meine einzigen Bedenken: Sollte irgendwas mal bei der Inbetriebnahme nicht funktionieren wie gedacht schiebts der eine Anbieter auf den anderen ... 
Das schon bei Siemens intern gelegentlich schwierig, wenn HMI, SPS und Antriebe im Spiel sind :-(


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Kollege geht einen ganz anderen Weg, der hat die Schnauze so voll von flexibel, das 
er alles in VB.NET macht die Variablen bindet er alle per OPC an funktioniert auch.
So hat er noch das Geld für die RT gespart, zum zweiten Projektierungszeit. 

Als Beispiel eine List Box einrichten dauert bei ihn nur ein paar Mausklicks mit allen
üblichen Windowsfunktionen wie zb Rollen. Bei flexibel gibt es das nicht und mir kostet 
das dann immer Tage Arbeit, hier ein Beispiel. 




Wenn da bei TIA mal so übliche Verbesserungen gekommen die man aus Windows
Softwareentwicklung kennt List Box, Radio Button, Check Box usw alles muß du zu
Fuß erstellen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

dennisbz schrieb:


> Definitiv eine gute Idee -
> Meine einzigen Bedenken: Sollte irgendwas mal bei der Inbetriebnahme nicht funktionieren wie gedacht schiebts der eine Anbieter auf den anderen ...
> Das schon bei Siemens intern gelegentlich schwierig, wenn HMI, SPS und Antriebe im Spiel sind :-(


Das stimmt natürlich. Bei embedded-Systemen gab es schon einmal Versionskonflikte, selbst auf Siemens IPCs. Ich berichtete damals davon. Nun gut, wir haben noch zwei Jahre Schonzeit, wer weiß was sich bis dahin alles ergibt. Es geht immer irgendwie weiter, mit oder ohne TIA.


----------



## dennisbz

Ich denke auch, dass TIA nicht der Untergang der Siemens-Automationswelt inkl. deren Anwender sein wird. 
Momentan ist asaik auch noch niemand gezwungen, TIA einzusetzen. (oder?)
Ich selbst habe mit dem Thema bisher noch keine Berührung (außer dem selben Satz aus gleichem Haus, den der rostiger Nagel auch schon hörte...) und der Information, dass die OPs abgekündigt werden. Mobilepanels übrigens nicht. Vielleicht kann man dem ein oder anderen Kunde ein Solches schmackhaft machen. Ich finde die Dinger bei verwinkelten Anlagen mit vielen Einrichtfunktionen durchaus praktisch. 

Die Aufregung über die Politik von Siemens kann ich allerdings verstehen.
Klar, ein neues Produkt müsste schon der absolute Klöpfer sein, damit wir Anwender nicht bei einem erzwungen Umstieg Grund zur Kritik finden würden. 
Aber bei allem was man hört gibt es doch noch sehr viele Probleme. 
Mich persönlich stört am Meisten, dass man zum Umstieg zwingt, aber noch keine durchgehende Kompatibilität gewährleisten kann. Was macht man bei Anlagen, die jetzt in Planung gehen - also so in einem Jahr in Betrieb genommen werden? Was für ein Panel soll man versehen? Ein neues, dass man noch nicht projektieren kann? Wohl kaum ... Dann doch lieber ein Altes und ändert dann ein Jahr später bei Folgeprojekten die Gehäuse, bzw. in unserem Fall auch das Bedienkonzept. Denn meines Wissens gibt es kein neues Panel mit Touch + F+K-Tasten. 
Na ja 





> Es geht immer irgendwie weiter, mit oder ohne TIA.


 ;-)


----------



## IBFS

*NOCHMAL ZUM MITSCHREIBEN:

Die Mobile Panels werden zum Jahr 2014  **NICHT!!!!!!!** abgekündigt.*


Und jeder der eine Maschine mit ein paar Achse hat sollte, ohnehin ein vernünftiges Totman-Teach-System haben und nicht ständig die gelben PNOZe bei der IB an die Türen kleben.

Daher werde ich dann, wenn ich es entscheiden kann keine TP177B sondern nur noch MobilePanels 177 PN einsetzen.

Also pfeift auf die fest montierten Touchdisplays und sagt euren Kunden, dass sie für ca. 1000€ mehr eine MRL-gerechte Maschine mit ordendlicher Einrichtfunktionalität bekommen können.


Grüß

Frank



*EDIT:*
*WO bleibt eigentlich der Aufschrei, dass das iPhone 5 mit NEUEM Stecker kommt und ihr all euren alten teueren Technikzubehörkram komplett neu kaufen könnt?*


----------



## rostiger Nagel

IBFS schrieb:


> *NOCHMAL ZUM MITSCHREIBEN:
> 
> Die Mobile Panels werden zum Jahr 2014  **NICHT!!!!!!!** abgekündigt.*
> 
> 
> Und jeder der eine Maschine mit ein paar Achse hat sollte, ohnehin ein vernünftiges Totman-Teach-System haben und nicht ständig die gelben PNOZe bei der IB an die Türen kleben.
> 
> Daher werde ich dann, wenn ich es entscheiden kann keine TP177B sondern nur noch MobilePanels 177 PN einsetzen.
> 
> Also pfeift auf die fest montierten Touchdisplays und sagt euren Kunden, dass sie für ca. 1000€ mehr eine MRL-gerechte Maschine mit ordendlicher Einrichtfunktionalität bekommen können.




Gute Idee, aber warte ab wenn die gerade auf der abkündigswelle schwimmen, ändern
Sie vielleicht wieder ihre Meinung




IBFS schrieb:


> *WO bleibt eigentlich der Aufschrei, dass das iPhone 5 mit NEUEM Stecker kommt und ihr all euren alten teueren Technikzubehörkram komplett neu kaufen könnt?*



Ja der neue Stecker ist echt ein Skandal...!


----------



## PeterHollanda

Eine kunde von ons geht nach VIPA panels umschalten Siemens TIA - panels wollen die nicht.


----------



## Carsten77

Hallo zusammen,

wie seht ihr das als Maschinenbauer mit der Gewährleistung?
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. ein TP177B einbaue kann ich im Fall eines Defektes schnell ein Neues bestellen. Lieferzeit in der Regel auf den nächsten Tag. 
Aber ab dem 01.10.12 schrumpfen die zwei Jahre in denen ich noch bestellen kann mit jedem Tag.  Einen Defekt reparieren zu lassen bedeutet für den Kunden, dass er die Maschine 10-15 Arbeitstage stehen lassen muss wenn der Maschinenbauer die Schnell-Reparatur nicht bezahlen will. Warum auch, er kann ja auch nichts dafür wenn das Panel während der Gewährleistung defekt ist.
Lasst ihr den Kunden immer warten oder wie geht ihr vor? Weil ab dem 01.10.14 kann ich ja dann kein neues Gerät mehr ordern.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Aventinus

Es ist nicht richtig, dass man kein neues Gerät mehr ordern kann. Die Geräte werden weiterhin verkauft, jedoch nur über den Ersatzteilhandel. Du bekommst dein fabrikneues Gerät zu etwas anderen Konditionen und vielleicht nicht mehr so schnell.


----------



## van

Gibt es für den Produktauslauf auch eine offizielle Quelle? Siemens Website

Ich hatte gestern den Siemens Vertreter im Haus und der wusste von nichts. Außer das die MultiPanel bald fliegen. 

Ok, das die Produktabkündigung kommen wird ist klar, aber was offizielles ....

Aber der Lieblingsspruch meines Vertrieblers ist sowieso "Analysten munkeln". Und im TIA wird es auch im Jahrestakt NC und PCS7 geben ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel

van schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Produktauslauf auch eine offizielle Quelle? Siemens Website
> 
> Ich hatte gestern den Siemens Vertreter im Haus und der wusste von nichts. Außer das die MultiPanel bald fliegen.
> 
> Ok, das die Produktabkündigung kommen wird ist klar, aber was offizielles ....
> 
> Aber der Lieblingsspruch meines Vertrieblers ist sowieso "Analysten munkeln". Und im TIA wird es auch im Jahrestakt NC und PCS7 geben ;-)



Dann hol mal deinen Siemens Vertrieb aus den Tiefschlaf http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/62977695


----------



## MSB

van schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Produktauslauf auch eine offizielle Quelle? Siemens Website


Bitte sehr:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/10805564/133400


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Ich habe gestern mit einem Siemensmitarbeiter gesprochen der bei Siemens u.a. für die Umrüstung von S5 auf S7 zuständig ist. Er sagt das es auch viele S5-Anlagen gibt an denen nur die Panels ausgetauscht werden. Das war mit den alten Panels wohl Problemlos möglich. Mit den neuen Panels soll das wohl nicht mehr gehen da in den neuen Panels die benötigten Treiber nicht mehr installiert werden / werden können. Jedenfalls hat das bei seinen Kunden schon zu einem Aufschrei geführt und die "Experten" bei Siemens waren überrascht wie viele S5-Anlagen es noch gibt.  Auf die Anfrage wie er solche Projekte in Zukunft händeln soll gab es noch keine Antwort aus der Entwicklungsabteilung.



In der Abteilung wurde das V12 auch erst letze Woche eingeführt.


----------



## Blockmove

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit einem Siemensmitarbeiter gesprochen der bei Siemens u.a. für die Umrüstung von S5 auf S7 zuständig ist. Er sagt das es auch viele S5-Anlagen gibt an denen nur die Panels ausgetauscht werden. Das war mit den alten Panels wohl Problemlos möglich. Mit den neuen Panels soll das wohl nicht mehr gehen da in den neuen Panels die benötigten Treiber nicht mehr installiert werden / werden können. Jedenfalls hat das bei seinen Kunden schon zu einem Aufschrei geführt und die "Experten" bei Siemens waren überrascht wie viele S5-Anlagen es noch gibt.  Auf die Anfrage wie er solche Projekte in Zukunft händeln soll gab es noch keine Antwort aus der Entwicklungsabteilung.



Das Thema mit der S5-Visualisierung ist in der Zwischenzeit wirklich nervig.
Ein gangbarer - wenn auch nicht ganz billiger - Weg ist der Einsatz einer INAT TCP100 CP-Baugruppe.in der S5.
Vorteil  dieser Baugruppe ist, dass sie mit dem S7-Treiber des Panels  funktioniert. Man muß natürlich bei den DB-Zugriffen aufpassen.
Aber damit lässt sich leben.
Beim Retrofit von Anlagen ist die Baugruppe zumindest schon mal sehr praktisch.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

